# Is there anything wrong with this horse?



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I'm trying to convince my parents to let me buy this horse. I mean, I've always wanted to buy a horse and they've always said no, but this time I found a specific horse I want. She's so gorgeous and I think I might have a chance at buying her because I showed her to my mom and she seemed interested (normally she just says "sorry, not happening"). She even wanted me to email her the link to the ad so she could look again! My parents have told me I can't get one until I'm 16 and have my driver's license, but I really really want this horse, I want to at least try her out! I turn 15 tomorrow, I can't wait a whole year or she'll be sold for sure!

So she's only $1000 and I wanted to know if you see anything blantantly wrong with her? Obviously these videos are no good for conformation but I just would like to know if anybody notices anything wrong with how she moves, her jumping, etc. Please no critique on the rider as it's not me.

Her ad on Dreamhorse: DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1323044






















What do you all think of her? Also, any tips of convincing my parents to help me buy her? She is so stunning, I just want a chance to see if I like her... I really hope my parents let me. xD

Thanks in advance,
-Equuestriaan


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

she is pretty awesome especially for the price!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

lovemyponies said:


> she is pretty awesome especially for the price!


Thanks! I was only looking at horses $2000 and under but it worried me that she was so awesome but so cheap... I wonder why they are trying to sell her fast?


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I think she is really nice! Nothing really jumps out at me... I did notice how the riders were banging on her back and catching her in the mouth, but she still went over the jumps! so she looks like she would be very forgiving. THe ad said they would be willing to lease for a year, why not ask your parents if you can lease her for the next year (until your 16) and then buy her!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

First off, what a great price, they also would consider a lease for no less than a year too. So you could also free lease it to see if it really is the right horse for you. I am curious too as to why she is so cheap. It makes me wonder if there is an underlying problem. If you are serious about this horse, I would really recommend a vet check in this case. 

Videos: 
1: This jump makes me a little nervous. She really hangs her legs over the jump, and looks like she may have rubbed against it.. which is dangerous in jumping that height over a solid fence. If you do get her, work with her on those knees before trying this yourself. 

2: She just looks green doing this. She's learning. She's very willing though, which is great. 

3: She looks so green over this crossrail! She doesn't really come in straight and then she quickly speeds up to pop over it. I wouldn't be jumping this horse 3'3" cross country. All that said, she does look like she would be a cute prospect. 

4: She's cute. I would like to see someone on her though that knew how to bend her... to see if she actually knows how to bend and give to the bit. 

5: Same as 4. I am kind of getting the impression that they wanted this horse to jump... and kind of forgot some basics in teaching.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think she has a lot of potential as a jumper. She seems really willing. Some of her jumps were a little scary though. If you got her I would suggest perfecting her on smaller stuff first. She's really cute though! 

She's not registered which could be a reason for her price. 
I would say take her for a trial. Get her vet checked and see how you like her. If I had room I would be all over that.

Oh, and with number four I agree with Pepper. It looks like she understands how to give at a few points, but the rider isn't really asking for it. I would also like to see how she was with bending and giving.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't really see anything. If you think soemthings wrong make an appointment and look at her. Then you'll see whats wrong. Video's don't say a thing.
I can say her rider doesn't really know how to ride a horse. Banging on it's back, pulling in the mouth. And it looks like her saddle moves forward.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She sure is pretty! I would suggest leasing her for a year if you can and then buy her after that if you click well. 

She could be cheaper right now because of the economy...some people just have to get rid of their horses right now.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I happen to like her! I'm glad she's not in Az, because then I'd have to go see her, and another horse is the LAST thing I need


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Stepher said:


> I think she is really nice! Nothing really jumps out at me... I did notice how the riders were banging on her back and catching her in the mouth, but she still went over the jumps! so she looks like she would be very forgiving. THe ad said they would be willing to lease for a year, why not ask your parents if you can lease her for the next year (until your 16) and then buy her!


That's a really good idea, leasing for a year and then seeing if I can buy her. I'll have to suggest that to my mom today! I think for a first horse it's good that she's forgiving. =) Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

pepperduck said:


> First off, what a great price, they also would consider a lease for no less than a year too. So you could also free lease it to see if it really is the right horse for you. I am curious too as to why she is so cheap. It makes me wonder if there is an underlying problem. If you are serious about this horse, I would really recommend a vet check in this case.
> 
> Videos:
> 1: This jump makes me a little nervous. She really hangs her legs over the jump, and looks like she may have rubbed against it.. which is dangerous in jumping that height over a solid fence. If you do get her, work with her on those knees before trying this yourself.
> ...


It does look like she rubbed the top log. I have never done cross country and right now I'm only jumping about 2'6'' so that shouldn't be a problem yet. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> She's not registered which could be a reason for her price.
> I would say take her for a trial. Get her vet checked and see how you like her. If I had room I would be all over that.


I don't know much about registering... what does that effect?


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Tomorrow said:


> I can say her rider doesn't really know how to ride a horse. Banging on it's back, pulling in the mouth. And it looks like her saddle moves forward.


I've got to agree with you there. =S


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Equuestriaan said:


> I don't know much about registering... what does that effect?


Registered horses are just generally more expensive than grade horses which is why I said that. If you were to breed her, she would need to be registered for her offspring to be registered. She would also be able to show in breed shows (Ie: APHA, AQHA). Like say if she was APHA, you could show her at APHA shows so that she could earn points, etc. 

You may want to check to see if she could be registered and they just haven't done it.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

That first jump makes me nervous. There was really no reason for her to hang her legs so badly. If you wanted her for X-country, I'd say no way. I have a feeling that she's a little more green--or poorly trained--then they let on. I also don't think she has 'great jumping form'--most of the time, it looks like she's 'playing' with the jump and that's the only reason for her exaggerated snap of the legs. Otherwise... she might jump like the first video. eek. (and for hunters... paints don't usually do well if you wanted to be competitive.)

I guess it's just a question of 'how much work are you willing to put into a horse?' She's not going to get any good dressage scores the way she is now, and with her head/evading the bit because of poor hands, it's going to take talented, soft hands to bring her back for any kind of serious showing (other then 4-H).

It also doesn't make sense for you to get a pony at your age--you'll grow out of her and then you'll look awkward--and trust me, a lot of judges won't pin you when your look big compared to your horse! For longevity's sake, I would suggest looking at something a little bigger, so you can keep her. I'll say this for a lot of people--when you get your first genuine horse, you never want to sell that one to 'move up'! (I know I still have my first horse!)

I like her color, though. I DO have a soft spot for paints. But if I were you, I'd look for something a bit bigger, and steer clear of a cheap 'awesome' horse that they clearly can't get sold. There is one truth about this market--bad horses are having a HORRIBLE time in getting sold. /Good/ horses are still going for the same expensive prices!

One last thing--she might not have her height card, which means she may not be a true pony--then you'll just have a really tiny horse, and if you ever did want to sell her--it's really hard to do.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Okay I am going to have to disagree a little bit. I think paints make wonderful hunters as I showed one for several years and won everything. Also she may need some training but she has a lot of heart. If you are a petite 15/16 I say stay on a large pony as long as you can. Ponies are wonderful! I still ride them and I am 41. Leasing is probably a great idea. I am from Easton Md, right near where she is, if I still lived there I would probably go get her


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

ps yes make sure you get her measured if you buy her to make sure she can show large pony


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i want her, she is way cute! and 1000 is nothing ... i agree that it's prob for a quick sale and cause she isn't registered. But if you love her and like they way she rides/moves do it! The lease is a great ides, let them know you want to do that and then buy her .. if you don't buy her, will you send her to me in CA


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> That first jump makes me nervous. There was really no reason for her to hang her legs so badly. If you wanted her for X-country, I'd say no way. I have a feeling that she's a little more green--or poorly trained--then they let on. I also don't think she has 'great jumping form'--most of the time, it looks like she's 'playing' with the jump and that's the only reason for her exaggerated snap of the legs. Otherwise... she might jump like the first video. eek. (and for hunters... paints don't usually do well if you wanted to be competitive.)


I don't do cross country, never had, so I'm not quite worried about that. If I did it every just for fun I'd stick to really small stuff, like 18 inches or something. xD Also, I don't plan on being competitive. Maybe some fun shows now and then but I don't care if I place, really.



mayfieldk said:


> It also doesn't make sense for you to get a pony at your age--you'll grow out of her and then you'll look awkward--and trust me, a lot of judges won't pin you when your look big compared to your horse! For longevity's sake, I would suggest looking at something a little bigger, so you can keep her. I'll say this for a lot of people--when you get your first genuine horse, you never want to sell that one to 'move up'! (I know I still have my first horse!)


I'm about 5' and I'm probably not going to grow over 5'2'' - 5'3''. I've always been more comfortable on large ponies than on horses. I don't think that will be an issue, but I'll have to see how far down my legs go and all that. If it doesn't look like I'll fit the pony for many more years I'll look at something bigger.



mayfieldk said:


> I like her color, though. I DO have a soft spot for paints. But if I were you, I'd look for something a bit bigger, and steer clear of a cheap 'awesome' horse that they clearly can't get sold. There is one truth about this market--bad horses are having a HORRIBLE time in getting sold. /Good/ horses are still going for the same expensive prices!


I love paints, too, and palominos. xD I guess I'll just have to try her out and see if she's as awesome as I think! ...if my parents go for it. Which may not even happen. D=


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope your parents like her. 
If they won't let you buy her maybe they will just let you long term lease her?


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

lovemyponies said:


> Okay I am going to have to disagree a little bit. I think paints make wonderful hunters as I showed one for several years and won everything. Also she may need some training but she has a lot of heart. If you are a petite 15/16 I say stay on a large pony as long as you can. Ponies are wonderful! I still ride them and I am 41. Leasing is probably a great idea. I am from Easton Md, right near where she is, if I still lived there I would probably go get her


Thanks for the comment! I'm not sure if I'm a 15/16... is that saddle size? I think I fit large ponies best. =]


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I thinks she meant if you are a petite 15/16 year old then you can stay on a large pony.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I hope your parents like her.
> If they won't let you buy her maybe they will just let you long term lease her?


That's what I'm hoping! Although the problem isn't purchasing the horse, it's paying the board and vet and things. I'm hoping we can work something out where I let my instructor use the pony in lessons instead of paying full board or something.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I thinks she meant if you are a petite 15/16 year old then you can stay on a large pony.


Ohh haha. I knew that. :lol: I would consider myself "petite" then. xD


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

I think she looks like a lovely pony...just being VERY badly ridden, she is being caught in the mouth all the time and the kid is "riding on her mouth" all the time instead of riding her from behind...

But nothing that a little good schooling couldn't fix. 

I would still investigate WHY she is being sold so cheap and the sale is so urgent.

Conformationally it is hard to tell but she is a pretty little thing and moves out well, I can see no obvious dishing and other leg problems...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

PS: I also think that her "bad" jumping technique is mostly due to poor training and bad riding. If I was being caught in the mouth everytime I went over anything, I would be bracing myself for the pain and not concerntrating as much on jumping well...

It is also possible that she is just green and making rookie mistakes..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, she's very cute. Looks like a sweet, willing horse.  However, that first video of her jumping & the 2nd one as well- she didn't look too good. With some training & such, I think she'd be able to jump better.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I got my horse a few months ago for $1,000.

Horse prices are low right now. A lot of people sell horses before/during the winter to keep costs down.
I really dont think $1,000 should throw up red flags. Just my 2 ¢ though.

She is a cute pony. She could use a better rider, but she looks good for what she is working with. She does look green on the xc course, but if you take the time and work with her and not rush her, then she'll be good.

If she's not registered, you just can't show in any breed shows. But you can register her with other registries. (I'm going to register my gelding with the Performance Horse Registry.)


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

well where I am people are actually giving away some good horses. some people are just desperate to cut down their number of horses, but of course be sure there is no health issue, etc. But you do have to be prepared to sell her when you do outgrow her to get another horse and its very hard to do, but worth it to have the experience of having your own pony and don't forget to get her measured!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*Goes to google the Performance Horse Registry*


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Equestriaan, if you don't get her I seriously might think about bringing her down to florida now that gas is cheaper wouldn't be so bad. We need a nice large pony on our farm very badly. But I hope you get her!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

lovemyponies said:


> Equestriaan, if you don't get her I seriously might think about bringing her down to florida now that gas is cheaper wouldn't be so bad. We need a nice large pony on our farm very badly. But I hope you get her!


I'm really worried because some people commented on the videos saying they were interested. I'm afraid if I don't move fast she'll be sold! I don't want to press my parents or anything but I don't want to lose the chance to check her out. =S


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it possible to rent a trailer? I don't have one. Just out of curiosity, because I think it's something my parents might ask about..


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, there are companies that will rent trailers. Also, you could post an add on cragslist.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't rush into this just to get a horse. you'll be thinking with your heart and could run into some problems that you overlooked because you weren't thinking with your head.

If she's sold by the time your parents say "OK" or when you e-mail them, then it just wasn't meant to be.

That just means that there is an even better pony waiting out there for you.
Be patient and good things will come


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> Don't rush into this just to get a horse. you'll be thinking with your heart and could run into some problems that you overlooked because you weren't thinking with your head.
> 
> If she's sold by the time your parents say "OK" or when you e-mail them, then it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ...


Right, I see what you're saying. I've just wanted a horse for so long and now I have a chance. I can't help being excited and wishing! lol.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I totally understand.

When I was looking for my second horse, I jumped on the first horse. I wanted him so badly, but I told the person I was going to think about it. I started thinking with my head and wound up passing on him for several reasons.

Then when I thought I wouldn't find a good horse, I did. And he's been everything I wanted.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, keep your chin up; but remember, if someone does come & get her, there are plenty of other horses out there.  Sometimes it can take awhile to find the perfect one!


----------



## Duskylove (Jul 3, 2007)

I agree with everyone above about the horse and I hope that everything works out for you :]. She's a cutie.
I did want to say that I was in the same situation 4 years ago with looking for a horse. I was ready to "fall in love with" any horse I found just because of the thought of having one. When I found Dusky I knew she was the one (wow thats corny but yeah lol) and everything was so easy, and she seriously is the perfect horse for me. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't force it, if it doesn't work out with this one then you'll just have to keep looking. It's so exciting but just use your head and make sure its the right horse for you and not just what you want. When you find the right horse you'll know it and it'll work out perfectly :]. 
Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## FlyLouieFly (Dec 9, 2008)

I love her. She reminds me soo much of my horse. He was only 1,500 and my trainer said that now he is probably work 20,000!! I think that you should go for it. I don't see anything to be really concened about just that she really looks at the jumps that they were jumping her over. Which might mean that she should go back to lower jumps and build a little more confidence. otherwise maybe pushing her out more before the jumps would help. She is kinda small but my horse is too. We jump up to 3' 6" and he's only 14.1hh. I guess that it's all about if your horse likes it or not. I used to have a 16.0hh horse that could barely jump 2'!!!! :lol: But it's all up to you I totally agree with the others you should try the year free lease and then you'll be able to tell if you really like her or not then if you show your parents that you are really responsible and you really like her then you could buy her. I hope every thing works out nicely.. Good luck!!


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

she is gorgeous so cheap as well


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay here's an update!

I talked some more with my parents. They said I could email the barn manager (at the place I ride) and ask about the prices for board, vet/farrier, etc, and ask whether it would be possible to let my horse be used in lessons or half-lease it out to somebody to help offset board fees. When I get a reply, my parents are going to look at how much it would all cost and if the numbers are good, they'll consider buying Chance! If Chance is already sold by then, we will look for another pony. If she hasn't been sold, we will contact her owner and see if I can come try her. If I like her, we are going to ask if they can hold her there for us until July, and then we might buy her!!

...of course, this is only if we find out the prices are affordable. I should get an email sometime tomorrow morning or today... then I have riding after school but by this time tomorrow night I will have talked to my parents and have a pretty good idea whether we'll be able to afford a horse or not, and we can contact Chance's owner right away! I'm crossing my fingers it will all be affordable! =D


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

good luck with it all, I am serious if you decide not to get her let me know. I want you to have her if its right for you. From the sound of the ad and the fact they dropped the price by $800 (based on the ad on their own website) they are looking to get someone to take her fast (thus the free lease for a year) I kind of doubt they would agree to hold her for 7 months. Not trying to discourage you but just preparing you for what might happen. let us know what happens.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

lovemyponies said:


> good luck with it all, I am serious if you decide not to get her let me know. I want you to have her if its right for you. From the sound of the ad and the fact they dropped the price by $800 (based on the ad on their own website) they are looking to get someone to take her fast (thus the free lease for a year) I kind of doubt they would agree to hold her for 7 months. Not trying to discourage you but just preparing you for what might happen. let us know what happens.


Okay, I'll let you know if we can't get her. I think my parents said we would pay the board and vet/farrier fees while they held the horse, but I'm not sure.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

that would work I guess, but I am sure you would be going crazy waiting! 
I hope you get her but of course you have to go try her first and then re think the whole thing.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

I notice a few small things. BUt i definitely think it could be that rider...shes not showing off the horse well....

A more experienced rider...and that horse has incredible potential it seems


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

any news from the ppl or your rents?


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

My instructor said they would need a horse at least 16 hands of taller for the lesson program. So if I want to buy Chance I would need to half lease her out to somebody, which would be good except it doesn't take as much off the board. I need to email my instructor and find out how much is normal to charge for a half lease, and how hard it is to find somebody who would want to half lease. The problem is, there's no gaurentee how long that person could lease for, and if they moved or decided they couldn't lease anymore, I would kinda be stuck. So right now it's not looking very likely for me and Chance, or me and any other pony for that matter, until I'm out of college. =[


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I was curious so called Chance's owner, she was sold on Wed. Sorry! But you might check anyway lots of times those things don't work out


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

if I was just beginning out, I would be very scared/nervous if I had to ride on a horse 16hh+
My tallest horse ATM is 15.3... my other two are 15.2

I hope you have luck finding a horse


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh I went to look at a horse from that seller! ("Miss Wise"-- she's on the SOLD page. I'm still kicking myself that I didn't buy her, but I wasn't a strong enough rider at the time and got bucked off. Whoops. xDD) The seller is an awesome hunter rider and you should call her and tell her what you're looking for at least and let her know your price range. And well, PM me and I'll tell you the scoop on her and her farm.


----------

